# What kind of tires?



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I did do a search, I only found 2 threads. Im sure this topic is beat to death, but I couldnt find anyother treads. Sorry if this is another one of those posts that happen 40x a year. Anyway, I need new tires, I have a 01 chevy 3/4ton. However im going to wait until october to get some new ones. But I want to get them picked out so I know what I want. Reason im going to wait, is because I haul ALOT of weight about each and every day, thus I dont want to waste tread on new tires from the added weight pushing down on the tires, thus making the tires hotter and wasting tread. 

Like I said before, I did a search and came across people saying Cooper Discoverer M&S are really good, and so are BF Goodwrich All-terrains. I like the way the BF's look, but how do they compare to the coopers. and if neither are that good, what do you reccommend. Also, I had bf's on my ford, and they rubbed. I do not want to be rubbing the wheel well or frame with the tires on this rig. So with that said, what tires are good for plowing and what size should I get so im not rubbing? 

Thanks guys!

-Mark


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

if your looking for a good al year tire go with the all terains. but if you are trying to buy a dedicated set of snows you wont (in my opinion) find anything better than the Cooper discoverer M&S.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Mark, I'm running the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos on my '00 F-250. Superb tire, excellent wear, traction, etc. My next set will be the same.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll be ordering the coopers for this winter. I did my research as well and since my current tires are new i don't need AT's. My current tires seem to have more of a high way tread. 
I was leaning towards Bridgestones Blizzacks but the coopers have me sold. Go to there web site...


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Just curious as to what size tire you would want to get if you were getting the Coopers. I have always had somewhat "thin" tires for the winter because I thought I wanted a tire that would cut right to the pavement. I'm not sure this is true. What do you think?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Chris-R said:


> Just curious as to what size tire you would want to get if you were getting the Coopers. I have always had somewhat "thin" tires for the winter because I thought I wanted a tire that would cut right to the pavement. I'm not sure this is true. What do you think?


yup tall and skinny is the way to go for a winter tire, for just that reason.


----------



## bnc services 2 (Nov 17, 2004)

plowed said:


> Mark, I'm running the Bridgestone Dueler A/T Revos on my '00 F-250. Superb tire, excellent wear, traction, etc. My next set will be the same.


i will have to agree those tires are great i put a set on my 95 tahoe and they were the best tires i ever bought. i plan on putting them on my 01 yukon and the 91 blazer im looking to get :redbounce


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Mark, I had Cooper ATRs on my 96 silverado and they were great plowing(all residential w/ drives up to 1/4 long and dirt). I plan on replacing my 05 GMC 2500hd tires with the same when it is time(prob next fall). The ATR's wont give you as much noise as the MT and prob as long as life. They are also a 10ply tire which you should get if you are towing or hauling because they wont flex as much. Make sure you get the steel tire stem though because the regular one dont cut it I was told.
Thanks
James


----------



## blublzr (Dec 30, 2002)

i like the cooper discoverer . if have the h/t on my truck, i have a silverado 1500 ext cab w/8ft bed. i do alot of highway driving and these tires have been great. i put them on my truck when it had 50000 miles on it and the truck has a 100000 miles on it now and they are still have probably another 10000/15000 left in them.

wil


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Size-235/85/R16 Load Range E
I don't spend a lot on tires. I tend to jump a lot of curbs to push sidewalks.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Michelin All the way...*

I run Micheling LTX M/S 265's on my 2500HD and have had great success. They are quiet, look great and seem to wear forever. I have BF Goodrich All terrain 285's on the Suburban and am not as happy. They seem to make more noise and don't handle as well.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

If you are on a budget the all terrains are great but if you want THE tire get cooper ATR's..Just snow cooper m/s...


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

bnc services 2 said:


> i will have to agree those tires are great i put a set on my 95 tahoe and they were the best tires i ever bought. i plan on putting them on my 01 yukon and the 91 blazer im looking to get :redbounce


I love mine too! Much better than the BFG T/A KO's and cheaper too!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I went to go get a price on coopers, and he tired selling me on some time called Sharpro or Charpro. something like that...

anyone heard of these?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

also, I currently have 245's. I want 265's. should I go with 245, are they that much better with snow?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'd go w/the 265's. The factory 245's are too small. I prefer Michelin over any other brand.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Go with the coopers in 235/85/16. Tall and skinny for snow tire.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I think im going to go with the Bridgestone Dueler A/T REVO, I think im going to go with 265. I know 245's would be better, but I think the 265's will be the best of both worlds, looks and performance. where the 245's would only be the best of one world, performance


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

go with gooyear MT/R'S thaey are awesome in the snow. :waving:


----------



## Snow-B-Gone (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm putting the Coopers on my '01 Sierra Duramax. 

A buddy of mine is the tire supervisor for the State DOT fleet.....these are the tires he runs on his 4x4's. He's had great luck and a great ride.


----------



## bridge577 (Sep 30, 2005)

I did not like the 245/75/16 that came on my 02 2500hd, I ran firestone steeltex for 1st 2 years. good tire e loadrange.

I started running MICKEY THOMPSON FUN COUNTRYII 265/75/16 Best tire I think for all round use. Where I plow we get the worst around and I would swear buy them.Plus they are E load rated I can haul and pull whatever I want in the spring and fall

The other day my truck told me when it grows up it want's to be a 5TON


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

*Tires*

I'm with rcpd34. I had the Bridgestone Dueler Revo's in the same size, and I said the same thing, wouldn't consider anything else. Got about 40k miles out of them, then I noticed a crack in the tread, down to the cords. Took it to the tire dealer I bought them from, they wouldn't warranty them, neither would the Bridgestone rep. So I took them off and put Michelin LTX M/S 265's Load Range E's on the truck. So far I really like them, much quieter and better ride than the Dueler's. Just waiting to see how they do in the snow!


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Satisfied in the snow, but they do slip a bit in the rain.


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Try Nokian*

Try Nokian Vativa's....they are made in Finland and are absoluely awesome. Relatively cheep too and they offer a 70,000 mile warrenty I belive The michilin m/s's SUCK IN SNOW..........Don't buy them.....they are a great highway tire and they have been known to last 100,000, but they SUCK IN SNOW.

ps- i wrote this is the other thread to, but i think that i may be interested in that salter so call me 616-437-0507
- jon alkema


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*mud tires*

Always remember that mud tires are for mud and snow tires are for snow.....come on guys, its really simple, lets not confuse this!


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I found some cooper M+S online for only $117 each, they're 245/75/16 with E rating, + 80 for shipping. Alot cheaper than paying the 240+ the dealer wanted.

https://www.tiresavings.com/index.php


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mark at least go with 265/75/16. But if I were you I would go with the 235/85/16. I find the 245's to small all year not just in snow. But in snow tall and skinny. Hence the 235/85/16's.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I went with 235/85/16. I got load E. They are Chaparrels. I never heard of them before, but the guy at the place swore by them and has them on his trucks and he says alot of people with fleets get them.

We shall see how they are in the snow hopefully sometime in the future.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

rcpd34 said:


> I run Micheling LTX M/S 265's on my 2500HD and have had great success. They are quiet, look great and seem to wear forever. I have BF Goodrich All terrain 285's on the Suburban and am not as happy. They seem to make more noise and don't handle as well.


Hey rcpd34,

I am between these and the coopers m/s. I was leaning towards the coopers but my buddy is trying to get me to get the michelins. You said in another post that they slip in the rain. Is this a constant problem or every now and then. Do you run the white walls or black walls on the tires? My truck is blue so if I get them I will probably go with the black.

Thanks for the info.

JP


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Not to bash, but those Michelin suck. I had them on a blazer. I thought they looked good and would be nice. I found them to be just as bad as oem tires. For a all season tire the BFG all terrains are a very nice tire. Yes a little more noise (who cares turn radio louder) but truth is I never found them all that loud. But on and off road in all weather they gave good traction. where as the Michelins sucked on road off road rain snow. The only time they were any good to me was dry pavement. But were no better than the BFG's there either.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> Not to bash, but those Michelin suck. I had them on a blazer. I thought they looked good and would be nice. I found them to be just as bad as oem tires. For a all season tire the BFG all terrains are a very nice tire. Yes a little more noise (who cares turn radio louder) but truth is I never found them all that loud. But on and off road in all weather they gave good traction. where as the Michelins sucked on road off road rain snow. The only time they were any good to me was dry pavement. But were no better than the BFG's there either.


Thanks for the input. Like I said I have been leaning hard on the coopers and my buddy brought that up about the michelins. So when I saw the post thought I would ask.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Young pup buy the coopers. I am a true believer in them (the snows). Tried 'em for first time last year. Honestly I have never had so much traction in the winter.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> Young pup buy the coopers. I am a true believer in them (the snows). Tried 'em for first time last year. Honestly I have never had so much traction in the winter.


Hey I got the 235/85/16 like you said, and it seems like when going 65 it rev's higher than before. It reves about 300rpm's higher than before. Not a big deal, but I'm curious to why it does this? Is it just the higher tire, making the rotation of the tires take longer, thus making rpm's higher?


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

If your truck came with the 245's then yes you have larger tires which will affect RPM's. What you can do is have dealer reprogram computer for those tires. But personally I never noticed it on mine. But then mine came with 265's. Also if I may suggest Don't run the Coopers now wait a bit longer. The tread is real soft so will wear quicker. I wont put mine back on till next month. I did put on last year about this time, but only becuase the ones I had on where worthless. Enjoy the awesome traction this winter.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

PSDF350 said:


> If your truck came with the 245's then yes you have larger tires which will affect RPM's. What you can do is have dealer reprogram computer for those tires. But personally I never noticed it on mine. But then mine came with 265's. Also if I may suggest Don't run the Coopers now wait a bit longer. The tread is real soft so will wear quicker. I wont put mine back on till next month. I did put on last year about this time, but only becuase the ones I had on where worthless. Enjoy the awesome traction this winter.


I ended up not getting coopers, the guy at the shop, who also sells coopers, said these other ones are better, they're called chaprells or something like that. Ill get a pic of the tread. They are great for traction though, with all the rain lastnight, I wasnt spinning or anything like my old tires.

but anyway, im taking my truck in to get some work under waranty fixed before its up (2k miles), so Ill have them reprogram it then.

Thank Ya!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

No problem. Hope your new tires are as good as he says. Honestly I never heard of them. Also highly doubt there better than the Coopers. But I do hope there as good. Heck if there half as good you'll be happy.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

PremierLand said:


> I ended up not getting coopers, the guy at the shop, who also sells coopers, said these other ones are better, they're called chaprells or something like that. Ill get a pic of the tread. They are great for traction though, with all the rain lastnight, I wasnt spinning or anything like my old tires.
> 
> but anyway, im taking my truck in to get some work under waranty fixed before its up (2k miles), so Ill have them reprogram it then.
> 
> Thank Ya!


They are a good tire. They are an off brand tire.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Heres a pic of the tread, tell me if this will be good or not please. Thanks fellas.


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks like a all terrain tire. Does it have a mountain and snowflake symbol? If not they are not server weather rated. I say they'll do. But no way are they going to be anywhere near as good as the coopers.


----------

